# (ENN) Inconceivable! The Princess Bride RPG Is Announced



## TwoSix (Jan 23, 2017)

I'll just be the first to get it in.

"Inconceivable!"


----------



## darjr (Jan 23, 2017)

FUDGE is perfect. Awesome!


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Jan 23, 2017)

"along with plyers wanting to travel to the Pit of Despair, Cliffs of Insanity and Florin City itself"

Plyrs? We don't need no stinking plyrs!


----------



## AngusA (Jan 23, 2017)

MrFilthyIke said:


> "along with plyers wanting to travel to the Pit of Despair, Cliffs of Insanity and Florin City itself"
> 
> Plyrs? We don't need no stinking plyrs!




Thanks, corrected


----------



## Jinni (Jan 23, 2017)

Have fun stormin’ da castle!


----------



## Vampyr3 (Jan 23, 2017)

TwoSix said:


> I'll just be the first to get it in.
> 
> "Inconceivable!"





You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## Fuseboy (Jan 23, 2017)

What fun! I have no special love for FUDGE, but I'm glad this isn't d20/class/level/xp based, that would make no sense.


----------



## RedBoxDwarf (Jan 23, 2017)

The book is far better than the film, folks.  In fact, a lot of what makes the book so special doesn't even show up in the movie version.

Sigh.


----------



## pemerton (Jan 24, 2017)

My first thought for a system for Princess Bride would be Cortex+.


----------



## Barantor (Jan 26, 2017)

RedBoxDwarf said:


> The book is far better than the film, folks.  In fact, a lot of what makes the book so special doesn't even show up in the movie version.
> 
> Sigh.




Consider it fortunate that at least the movie has the feel of the book. Compared to what they've done to Conan and Starship Troopers it's not that bad.


----------

